# Not Posted Land in South Dakota



## SD_Goose_Hunter (Apr 1, 2009)

FYI , If you are in sodak hunting snow geese you need to remind your self it's not like north dakota if it's not posted you still need permission to hunt . Just want to clear thing's up . :lol: :lol:


----------



## DSGKMachine (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey buddy and to remind all south dakota hunters HHR's are not trucks! stop complaining about all the snow geese being on your land when you refuse to let anyone hunt on your land!


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

DSGK.......where did you ever get turned down in SD? I've hunted out there for 10 years and have NEVER been turned down in the spring....a few times in the fall, but I expect that.


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

This one should go down hill pretty quick.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

what you can't hunt what ever you want? I thought SD was the wild west! any hunting ethics go out the door. right?


----------



## Benelliboy1715 (Feb 22, 2006)

Just so HOPEFULLY no one else comments, show respect for the land and the landowner, ask for permission. Think of attaining permission to hunt land as if it were your own. How would you feel if someone was in your backyard shooting rabits and they did not have permission? I would imagine that the majority of people on here would get upset. 
I am not trying to stir the pot, just show respect. And remember, there is always more than just one flock of geese to hunt. :wink:


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

SD_Goose_Hunter said:


> FYI , If you are in sodak hunting snow geese you need to remind your self it's not like north dakota if it's not posted you still need permission to hunt . Just want to clear thing's up . :lol: :lol:


If this has anything to do with your other post, it is legal for people to hunt in ditches without permission. I disagree with it just as much as the next decoyer but the fact is it's legal.


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

If they shoot something and it falls on private land can the retrieve it? or do they have to ask the land owner first?


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

hammerhead said:


> If they shoot something and it falls on private land can the retrieve it? or do they have to ask the land owner first?


Unarmed retrieval is allowed for small game. Better be able to run fast if you wing one!


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

hammerhead said:


> This one should go down hill pretty quick.


This one is going in just a little bit i guarantee


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

To kind of add to this post.....

Only been turned down once in SD for spring hunting. That was because they had relatives that were coming out that weekend. Otherwise they told us it was fair game.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

There was some confusion but i also have only gotten turned down once. We stopped by the guys house and nobody was home, then we seen a truck there so we stopped again still no answer, we figured maybe they were busy with something and we will stop by later. The last time we stopped the guy came to the door with no shirt on and started chewing us out for shooting and trespassing on his land and there was no way in hell he was going to let us hunt, well there was some guys sitting in the ditch by his land that he must have thought was us.
One other time we had permission but didn't feel comfortable hunting it because the guy was telling us to bring him a case of beer the morning before we set decoys, and if some other guy stops don't tell him about the beer, and tell him some other guy gave us permission.

Some of the people you meet... :roll:


----------



## slywendy23 (Apr 10, 2007)

I hunted west of watertown last weekend hard to find farmers home and got turned down atleast on three differnt fields and pastures. but the farmers that let us on were very nice people.


----------

